# McLane/cal trimmer/ greens mowers



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Looking to spend around $1200 and have looked at the cal trimmer, McLane, and some used greens mowers. Just looking to see what everyone opinion is. McLane has Independent reel/drive controls I believe? Cal trimmer does not? Just looking at pros and cons if anyone can give me more insight. Fresh tifgrand sod going down Monday and looking to keep at .5-.75 hoc once established


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I say go with a greensmower. John Deere, Toro, Swardsmann, or Baroness. It will make the biggest difference in your lawn.

Skip the McClane and Cal Trimmer. I had options to have both for pretty cheap and didn't take them. I spent 1650 on my John Deere 220SL. It was pricey but the single most important piece of equipment for my lawn.

Someone on here is selling a 220E John Deere which looks to be in better shape than the one I bought.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

This is a seriously great greens mower. 
If I was to buy another this would be it, a little more than you want to spend but it will be worth it down the road.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1958


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Toro GM 1000s retire from golf course duty all of the time. Price is at or under what you pay for a Trimmer or McLane. Difference is in maintenance of the mower, and quality of cut..


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Cal Trimmer doesn't have separate controls for the reel and drive wheel. If that's important to you you may want to look at tru-cut. I like my Cal Trimmer, only wish I would have bought the 25". Check craigslist and Facebook market place for used reels in your area before you decide. @SGrabs33 sells Cal Trimmers, sure he would love to get your business if you go with one of those.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Toro GM 1000s retire from golf course duty all of the time. Price is at or under what you pay for a Trimmer or McLane. Difference is in maintenance of the mower, and quality of cut..


Maintenance as in higher maintenance requirements for the greens mowers? And why?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Flat yard ...obstacles? I think he was meaning some are more easily fine tuned....knob vs hammer


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

If I had everything to do over again, I would buy a greens mower. They are better quality and easier to do maintenance on from what I understand. I don't have one yet. I am currently using an old McLane reel.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I went from a rotary to a TruCut to a Baroness and each step of the way was a step up from the previous mower in cut quality. I will admit that a reel mower will require some more maintenance than a rotary but I think anything you need to do can be done by almost anyone as long as you are patient and not afraid to ask any questions here as there is a wealth of knowledge located here for almost any task you might run into.

I know the Swardsmans are new to the game but they seem to put the best of both worlds together in one package for a reasonable price brand new.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Toro GM 1000s retire from golf course duty all of the time. Price is at or under what you pay for a Trimmer or McLane. Difference is in maintenance of the mower, and quality of cut..
> ...


Less maintenance for a greensmower. Greensmower are really good about keeping the reel to bedknife adjustment and staying sharp. Non greensmower bedknife and reels are made of soft steel. The adjustments are as imprecise as one can get. For that, I will gladly deal with the weight and expense of a greensmower.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Flat yard ...obstacles? I think he was meaning some are more easily fine tuned....knob vs hammer


I think your referencing the REEL to bedknife. If you are, then the CalTrimmer is a little more elegance than the hammer. There are two posts, one in each side, that can be turned moving the bedknife either closer of further away from the reel. They can be seen below right in front of the wheel.



As for the drive... CalTrimmer and McLane are basically the same. There is on hand lever which activates the reel/roller drive and another which can drop the drive roller down and onto the turf.

There are definitely benefits/drawbacks to every brand so it's just finding the one that fits your needs/budget.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Flat yard ...obstacles? I think he was meaning some are more easily fine tuned....knob vs hammer
> ...


Trimmers used to be adjusted with a punch and hammer applied to the bearing housings of the reel. When did that change? Bolts or threaded rods are an improvement.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not sure when the change was made. It been a few years atleast and I agree, definitely a huge improvement over the punch and hammer!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Saw Tru-cuts with the bearing housing torn up by punches as well. Rather than use the spanner wrench some Neanderthal makes the adjustment with a punch and hammer.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok thanks for the information on the cal trimmer.

What are some good websites for used greens mowers that you all have good experience with and know the product there selling is used but will give me plenty of years of use?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> Ok thanks for the information on the cal trimmer.
> 
> What are some good websites for used greens mowers that you all have good experience with and know the product there selling is used but will give me plenty of years of use?


Online Sources for Used Greens Mowers


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Ok thanks for the information on the cal trimmer.
> 
> What are some good websites for used greens mowers that you all have good experience with and know the product there selling is used but will give me plenty of years of use?


My GM 1000 is dated back to 1996. Other than a new carb, belts, control cables, and reel bearings the mower is still solid. I consider reels and bedknife consumables. A homeowner just mowing his own lawn will probably get years of use out of one set. Not much to go wrong on this model. The mower with a hydraulic or electric drive have more to need service. Another item that needs a lot of attention are plate clutches. Belts and idler pulleys are simpler.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> ....some Neanderthal makes the adjustment with a punch and hammer.


Guilty :lol:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > ....some Neanderthal makes the adjustment with a punch and hammer.
> ...


Forgiven. I know my local dealers do not give the spanner wrench that comes with the Tru-Cut mowers to the end user. If it is a shop using a punch on the Tru-Cut, they should know better. Besides, to get the fine adjustment on a Tru-Cut reel to bedknife, the bottom most cap screw moves the reel in and out from the bedknife.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Flat yard ...obstacles? I think he was meaning some are more easily fine tuned....knob vs hammer
> ...


Hey SGrabs - I have an older Cal Trimmer with these posts. What's the intended way of turning these things? They are pretty difficult to turn with a pair of vice grips.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> I have an older Cal Trimmer with these posts. What's the intended way of turning these things? They are pretty difficult to turn with a pair of vice grips.


I would suggest some PB Blaster or other penetrating lubricant at the post threads to loosen them up. A crescent wrench or vice grips should work fine to turn them.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

My suggestion is buy anything else but not a Mclane. I have one and it is very difficult to adjust the HOC in Mclane. Also will require weekly maintenance / check on the bed knife to reel contact, it keeps losing the adjustment.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Spammage said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > I have an older Cal Trimmer with these posts. What's the intended way of turning these things? They are pretty difficult to turn with a pair of vice grips.
> ...


Agreed with spammage. Vice grips should work well after a little lube. You don't want them to be too easy to move or it could come out of adjustment easily.


----------

